# physical rehabilitation services in Doha



## GJones (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

I am considering an employment opportunity in Doha. My wife requires 3x a week PT/OT exercises for a long-term chronic condition. I have been able to search Hamad medical but they may not be able to accommodate the frequency of her needs. Has anyone had similar experiences and if so, recommendations and some estimation of costs associated?? Appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## paul stewart (Apr 18, 2014)

GJones said:


> Hello, I am considering an employment opportunity in Doha. My wife requires 3x a week PT/OT exercises for a long-term chronic condition. I have been able to search Hamad medical but they may not be able to accommodate the frequency of her needs. Has anyone had similar experiences and if so, recommendations and some estimation of costs associated?? Appreciate any feedback. Thanks


Hello. Paul here. I have worked in the Middle East as a PT so I'd like to tell you, there is a good chance you can find some skilled PT's ready to provide the service. It will be easier when there to ask around clubs and the community to find freelancers etc. Good luck. Expect the best. I found my time enriching.


----------

